# Emulatore Floppy

## blacksword

Allora il problema è il seguente. Ho da fare un progetto per l'esame di sistemi, tale progetto consiste nel sviluppare un gestore di floppy sotto linux. Il fatto è che io il floppy sul portatile nn ce l'ho. Come faccio? Esiste un qualche emulatore di floppy che mi permetta di poter sviluppare il mio programma senza dovermi comprarmi un floppy esterno?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa intendi come gestore di floppy?

----------

## blacksword

Ti passo il  link del progetto così capisci meglio cosa intendo dire.

----------

## xchris

potresti usare vmware ma e' come sparare con un cannone per far fuori un moscerino  :Smile: 

di dove sei?

potrei prestarti un vecchio floppy su pcmcia

ciao

P.S.:io sono di milano ma al momento sono via...dipende dall'urgenza

----------

## blacksword

Io sono di varese e il progetto dovrei consegnarlo per il 24 di settembre. Cmq nn esiste proprio un'alternativa? Non avete nessun'altra soluzione da propormi?

----------

## tolipth

non ho ben capito, ma non puoi usare un disco virtuale?

----------

## masterbrian

Potresti comprare un floppy su usb  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Io sono di varese e il progetto dovrei consegnarlo per il 24 di settembre. Cmq nn esiste proprio un'alternativa? Non avete nessun'altra soluzione da propormi?

 

con vmware risolvi sicuro...

nel giro di una settimana dovrei ripassare a Milano.. e poi tornare di nuovo verso Macugnaga (quindi faccio la Milano-Laghi)

Se ci organizziamo e ti fai trovare ad una uscita dell'autostrada posso portartelo.Magari mandami un PM con il numero di tel.

ciao

----------

## blacksword

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> non ho ben capito, ma non puoi usare un disco virtuale?

 

Eccome? Vmware per esempio emula un disco virtuale ma utilizzando lo /dev/fd0. Se il device fisicamente nn c'è nn lo emula.

----------

## xchris

non e' vero..

per il floppy puoi creare un file immagine!

guarda le opzioni.

ciao

----------

## n3m0

Allora. Reminescenze di un problema simile che ebbi tanto tempo fa.

Creiamo un'immagine di 1.44 MB 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=floppydisk.img bs=1024 count=1440
```

 Creiamo il file system nell'immagine 

```
mkfs.ext2 floppydisk.img
```

Vi avviserà che floppydisk.img non è una device a blocchi e vi chiederà se volete proseguire lo stesso. Dite, ovviamente, di si.

 Montiamo l'immagine del floppy mappandola su una device di loopback 

```
mount -t ext2 floppydisk.img /mnt/floppyfake -o loop=/dev/loop0
```

Ora su /dev/loop0 si ha una device a blocchi valida che dovrebbe equivalere ad un floppy.

Uso il condizionale perchè nel mio caso bastò, spero anche in quello di blacksword.

EDIT_PS: ovviamente come filesystem si può utilizzare anche vfat (ho appena visto che ti interessa quello).

----------

## blacksword

La soluzione sembra interessante la provo subito.

----------

## n3m0

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> La soluzione sembra interessante la provo subito.

 

Fammi sapere se va, che sono curioso.

----------

